# cut studio plugin for illustrator cs3?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i was wondering if roland has a cut studio plugin for illustrator cs3 for mac? just upgraded to new computer and software and would hate to have to use 2 machines. -thanks.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I use CutStudio in Illustrator CS3 with no problems.


----------



## holmesboy (Aug 4, 2008)

I use in CS3 also with no problems!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

wow. don't know what i'm doing wrong. my gx-24 is sitting unusable now for 4 days. i've had to turn business away!!!!

is it the same plugin that is for c/cs2? because it worked fine on my old system (cs on mac osx 10.2.8).

i see the plugin window when i start illustrator and it behaves correctly, but when i go to output the file to the cutter, nothing happens. i mean it's hooked up to the computer but it acts as if it's not.

and roland email support has yet to get back to me after several attempts. and trying to get someone on the phone is impossible. really disappointing. this thing is under full warranty and can't get an answer!!!


----------



## holmesboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I use the same version that comes with the GX-24. Do you mean when you click the cut studio icon on the cutter it doesn't respond, or do you mean when you go to cutting from cutstudio it doesn't respond? Are you running Version 1.27? That is what I use with no problems.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm using the cutstudio plugin cs2. that's the name when i click on info from the plugin itself. it doesn't have a version number.

when i click on the send to cutter icon in the cutstudio plugin window there is no response. i used to get another window to come up stating "sending data to cutter. then another window stating cut, abort or exit. (i'm not sure now what order they came up) but i get nothing now.

i'm going to look for that version of plugin.

versions that came with my gx-24: 9 (version 1.2.9), cs_10 (version 1.2.9) and cs2 (no version#).

thanks for your help.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

just tried the other plugins, none of which even showed up in illustrator. AAAAHRRGH!


----------



## holmesboy (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that you have an older (or just different) version b/c mine doesn't have abort, etc. or it doesn't say "sending data to the cutter." I have my disk at the office. I can try to make a copy and send it to you or upload it somehow. I see the version number when cutstudio opens and you can also go to help, about cutstudio when the program is open. Let me know.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

just got done downloading plugin update from roland website. got through to tech support and the tech said i was using wrong plugin. tried it and it does the same thing. if you can try sending it to me cool, i'll try anything at this point. i guess i should send you a private message with my email in it.


----------



## holmesboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, can you cut by just going to cutstudio?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm using this on a mac where there is no stand alone program 'cutstudio' just a plugin. so i don't know what you mean by that???


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

I AM AN IDIOT!!!!!DIDN'T INSTALL ALL ITEMS FROM CD THINKING THAT THE PLUGIN WAS ALL I NEEDED. SORRY! GEEEEZ.


----------



## ge0rgechen (Jul 17, 2011)

so im having the same problems too. 
got everything setup plugin placed in ai plugins. 
cutstudio placed in my applications. 
selected what i needed to cut saved it as .eps. 
sent to cutting it goes from sending data to finished within a second or two. 
my vinyl moves forward maybe about half an inch and stops and nothign else happens HELP!!!! =(

running snow leopard 10.6.8
running ai cs5 
and i just downloaded roland's software roland cut studio 1.41 for mac.


----------

